# Air Purifier Near Desktop Computer - Is It Safe??



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

I recently bought the - Honeywell QuietClean Tower Air Purifier With Permanent Washable Filters, HFD-110

I was wondering Is it safe to be sort of near a Desktop Computer and TV??

It is at currently 48 Inches away from the computer tower and 65 Inches away from my TV

I could move it more near the door I've had it on since Sunday from High to Medium setting when I'm awake

to Low when I'm asleep until now of where it is but I just wanted to make sure it's safe there.

Here is my set up of it below










CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 2200G with Radeon Vega Graphics (3499.98 MHz)
Memory: 16333 MB
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 64-bit (Build 18363.815)
Graphics Card Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Graphics Card: Radeon RX 580 Series

Windows Graphics Driver Version: 26.20.15029.15007
OpenGL Version: 4.2.13587 Compatibility Profile Context 20.3.1 26.20.15029.15007


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

I recently bought the - Honeywell QuietClean Tower Air Purifier With Permanent Washable Filters, HFD-110

I was wondering Is it safe to be sort of near a Desktop Computer and TV??

It is at currently 48 Inches away from the computer tower and 65 Inches away from my TV

I could move it more near the door I've had it on since Sunday from High to Medium setting when I'm awake

to Low when I'm asleep until now of where it is but I just wanted to make sure it's safe there.

Here is my set up of it below

View attachment 276064


CPU: AMD Ryzen 3 2200G with Radeon Vega Graphics (3499.98 MHz)
Memory: 16333 MB
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 64-bit (Build 18363.815)
Graphics Card Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.
Graphics Card: Radeon RX 580 Series

Windows Graphics Driver Version: 26.20.15029.15007
OpenGL Version: 4.2.13587 Compatibility Profile Context 20.3.1 26.20.15029.15007


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Not an issue.Nothing bad is going to happen.Put your mind at rest,move on.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

SofiaF said:


> I recently bought the - Honeywell QuietClean Tower Air Purifier With Permanent Washable Filters, HFD-110
> 
> I was wondering Is it safe to be sort of near a Desktop Computer and TV??


Yes it is perfectly safe


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

SofiaF said:


> I recently bought the - Honeywell QuietClean Tower Air Purifier With Permanent Washable Filters, HFD-110


I love those things....I'm on my 3rd one over the last 12 years.

Mine is on a long dresser almost the exact same distance and I have it pointed at my computer area.

FYI: On all 3 of mine......the oscillating mechanism went out on them. Just keep an eye out for that.


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> I love those things....I'm on my 3rd one over the last 12 years.
> 
> Mine is on a long dresser almost the exact same distance and I have it pointed at my computer area.
> 
> FYI: On all 3 of mine......the oscillating mechanism went out on them. Just keep an eye out for that.


Huh?? This one doesn't move around to my knowledge here is the link of it this is the exact one i have - https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/honeywell-tower-air-purifier-0435008p.html

Question: Aren't Air Purifier's supposed to make a computer less dusty on the inside or would I need to move it closer for that?

I'm still seeing little dust inside my tower almost 2 weeks after I bought it as I bought it on April.17th.

I do notice my eye glasses having no dust or very little dust on them hours after cleaning them so I know the Air Purifier is working.


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

The Case has these filter's on where I took pictures of below

Those are the two only places that it has those.

There is 2 Fan's at the front, 1 at the left side that you can unscrew and pull off easily, and 1 at the back where everything plugs in so a total of 3 that run ...... the one at the top doesn't run it used to though.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

SofiaF said:


> Question: Aren't Air Purifier's supposed to make a computer less dusty on the inside or would I need to move it closer for that?


Yes and No....there are designed to clean a specific room air. If this room happens to have a PC in it then it helps control the amount of dust that gets inside. Not stop it completely.



SofiaF said:


> The Case has these filter's on where I took pictures of below
> 
> Those are the two only places that it has those.


Those are pre filters and you need to clean them with some compressed air. I do mine (fans) quarterly.....4 times a year.... along with the whole tower.



SofiaF said:


> Huh?? This one doesn't move around to my knowledge here is the link of it this is the exact one i have -


My model oscillates....I'm sure some models don't. It was just a FYI.....a heads up.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is my model......check the video on it. 
https://www.honeywellstore.com/store/products/honeywell-hfd-120-quietclean-tower-air-purifier.htm


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Yes and No....there are designed to clean a specific room air. If this room happens to have a PC in it then it helps control the amount of dust that gets inside. Not stop it completely.


Okay so even something like this - https://www.honeywellstore.com/store/products/airgenius-5-air-cleaner-and-odor-reducer-hfd320.htm

Canadian link - https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ho...with-permanent-filter-energy-star-/1000783244

Wouldn't even remove the dust from inside my computer tower completely ??

Also this is my room size the current Air Purifier is working in I asked Honeywell if it was okay for my room size they said it would be that I would just have to clean it more often


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

SofiaF said:


> Wouldn't even remove the dust from inside my computer tower completely ??


That is correct. They really help keeping the dust to a bare minimum.

Like I said, I clean my tower 4 times a year. Before the air purifier it would get bad depending on the season (AC/Heat use) and if I had the windows open. What used to take 30 minutes to clean, now takes at most 10 minutes.

To keep the dust at bay in your PC (tower), just get a couple of cans of compressed air and hold 8 to 10 inches away from sensitive hardware and fans and blow it out.

I use an air compressor.....but I've been doing this for 15 years. I've seen a lot of users use one of these DataVac's. My buddy across the pond has one and he swears by it.

https://www.amazon.com/Computer-Powerful-Electronic-Environmentally-Friendly/dp/B01FWSYOME


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

I was told never to buy compressed air by the person that built this custom built tower for me

That I should by Canned Air what's also known as like an Air Duster that are more safe for computer's

As I've not done any cleaning inside a tower for almost 6+ years

I bought this one - *https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/emzone-air-duster/6000188082358 *awhile back and it sprayed like some liquid stuff like compressed air does so I was careful doing 2-5 seconds spraying at one spot

Also buying a more expensive one like - https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...educer-with-permanent-filter-hfd323c/10405461 would be really no difference at all then?

Honeywell's website on it - https://www.honeywellstore.com/store/products/airgenius-5-air-cleaner-and-odor-reducer-hfd320.htm


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Canned is is compressed air.....well not really. It's a compressed gas.......hence that weird but yet satisfying smell they have. OMG......clean that tower ASAP! LOL! Your hardware and fans will thank you! Yes.....that's the stuff to get. Unless you opt for that DataVac. For me it got to expensive buying all the canned air (gas). So I started using my air compressor.....Heck I've even seen people use leaf blowers.



SofiaF said:


> Also buying a more expensive one like - https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...educer-with-permanent-filter-hfd323c/10405461 would be really no difference at all then?


The only real difference is in Sq. Ft. that each unit will do and how fast the turn over rate is. The rest is just bells and whistles and of course the cost. I don't need all that fancy stuff.....a plane Jane one works just fine for me and saved myself $50 to $60.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

BTW.......kudos on where you have your tower. Up off the ground......you get better dust management like that. At ground level your PC is actually a small vacuum just sucking up all the dust. Nice job.....very glad to see that!


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

We just bought a honeywell purifier also with multiple settings for allergens,germs...etc..was something like $220.But it was worth it.Capabilities is 250 square ft.I can smell the difference in the air after minutes of turning it on.
Although this cleans the air passing through it,nothing will prevent dust from getting into your tower.
As @bassfisher6522 said, routine cleaning is the only thing that will keep your computer running smoothly.
I however do not use compressed air,but a small dual vacuum cleaner.(blows air and sucks air at the other end).
I dissasemble all the fans,clean the blades front and back,and blow the rest out inside the tower.I then vacuum it up.The air coming from the vacuum is not powerful enough to do any damage.Slightly less powerful then compressed air but very effective.
Your purifier will do no harm to your desktop.But it will help to keep some of the dust down.


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> OMG......clean that tower ASAP


Laughs I think you understood what I meant I have only had this custom built tower since December.23rd,2019 and I open the left hand side of it every Tuesday & Friday to wipe any dust that i might see inside of it with a Microfiber cloth.

I have not used an actual air compressor to a Desktop in over 6 years my old tower was sold 6 years ago when I moved to the USA for a little while but now I'm back in Canada.



bassfisher6522 said:


> BTW.......kudos on where you have your tower. Up off the ground......you get better dust management like that. At ground level your PC is actually a small vacuum just sucking up all the dust. Nice job.....very glad to see that!


The Computer Builder had actually put it there when I bought it then brought it back to my place and he hooked everything up for me

Though this is the user benchmark of it -https://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/27318391?fbclid=IwAR0_G_7as48clLA4KzIl30YPakdg6XkicGfQqUYxg9JTTA5Sma-vDVtcHE4

He said the only reason the Video card is that low is cause the CPU, Would he be right about that?

Another Question I thought of:

I Noticed when I have my Air Conditioner on 25 and it starts to take more power so it can get colder inside my room that it seems like the Electricity goes down in the Air Purifier and the Desktop.

Is there anyway to solve this with summer coming it will be getting hotter in my room so want to know how I can fix this now sooner then later.

Desktop and TV are both plugged into this https://www.staples.ca/products/243...utlet-surge-protector-8-cord-900-joules-white

I also have 1 Mainstays Osculatting Fan and 1 Acer Laptop plugged into a Dollerama Power bar which is close to the Air Purifier but not on same wall plug as it or the Desktop power bar is for that matter

The Laptop I use from time to time when the Desktop is at the computer builder's place if there is an issue with it which I have had in the past or any future upgrades to the Desktop.

Another Mainstays Fan near my bed plugged directly into the wall and the Air Conditioner plugged into https://www.homedepot.ca/product/hdx-9-ft-appliance-extension-cord-in-grey/1000148359 at the same wall plug ...... the only reason it's plugged into an extension cord is cause the Air Conditioner cord is not long enough to reach to any of the wall plugs


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

Snuffleufflegus said:


> We just bought a honeywell purifier also with multiple settings for allergens,germs...etc..was something like $220.But it was worth it.Capabilities is 250 square ft.I can smell the difference in the air after minutes of turning it on.
> Although this cleans the air passing through it,nothing will prevent dust from getting into your tower.
> As @bassfisher6522 said, routine cleaning is the only thing that will keep your computer running smoothly.
> I however do not use compressed air,but a small dual vacuum cleaner.(blows air and sucks air at the other end).
> ...


Will it get rid of like cat hairs and stuff?? It seems this one isn't getting rid of that stuff when it's supposed to

3rd time this week I've seen a cat hair lump around my NXT Power Bar


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

No,it will not get rid of cat hair.It might pick up some here or there,but not much.It only purifies the air to rid of allergens,germs..etc for people or animals with allergies.Your just breathing in clean filtered air.
Your purifier should be kept atleast a foot away from any surrounding objects.
As far as cat hair,there are shampoos out there to minimize cats from shedding.We use to use it for our siberian husky.Other then that,im not sure.


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

Snuffleufflegus said:


> No,it will not get rid of cat hair.It might pick up some here or there,but not much.It only purifies the air to rid of allergens,germs..etc for people or animals with allergies.Your just breathing in clean filtered air.
> Your purifier should be kept atleast a foot away from any surrounding objects.
> As far as cat hair,there are shampoos out there to minimize cats from shedding.We use to use it for our siberian husky.Other then that,im not sure.


It is this far from stuff at side









Back image of it


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Sofia!
With respect to the electricity going down during the summer, I’m not sure that is something to worry about. During high peak times on a power grid the voltage might dip just a bit, but as a general rule not enough to be worried about. I say generally because some areas in the world have... less than clean power supply’s.

I don’t know if I read in here but what you should consider doing is investing in a good filter for your home AC unit. It will help remove particles recirculated all over the house.


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

Drabdr said:


> I don't know if I read in here but what you should consider doing is investing in a good filter for your home AC unit. It will help remove particles recirculated all over the house.


Your talking about this mesh one?? Picture below









If so where would I get that and cost of one for a Danby??

Also where would I find replacement of these ?? Try find a Canadian store if possible


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Snuffleufflegus said:


> We just bought a honeywell purifier also with multiple settings for allergens,germs...etc..was something like $220.But it was worth it.Capabilities is 250 square ft.I can smell the difference in the air after minutes of turning it on.


You know.....I never could put my finger on it ......but you're 100% right.....you can smell the difference. I do't know why I never paid attention to that fact before. It was there and I noticed it but yet it escaped me.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

SofiaF said:


> If so where would I get that and cost of one for a Danby??
> 
> Also where would I find replacement of these ?? Try find a Canadian store if possible


You should be able to buy a replacement setup (with both types) from your local home do it center like Lowes or Homedepot. If not then you can usually order the parts directly from the manufacturer.


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> You should be able to buy a replacement setup (with both types) from your local home do it center like Lowes or Homedepot. If not then you can usually order the parts directly from the manufacturer.


Nope I just spoke with Kaz they product itself of the air purifier has been discontinued

Not sure about Lowes or Home Depot but I can check.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

SofiaF said:


> It is this far from stuff at side
> View attachment 276331
> 
> 
> ...


That's fine......


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

The reason for keeping a foot distance away from anything is to better circulate the air.according to the images you posted,you are fine.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

SofiaF said:


> Your talking about this mesh one?? Picture below
> View attachment 276335
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah! My apologies! I assumed central air, but you have a window system. For your window system, the outside is really important. Make sure the fins stay clean and there are no obstructions around your outside unit.


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

Drabdr said:


> Ah! My apologies! I assumed central air, but you have a window system. For your window system, the outside is really important. Make sure the fins stay clean and there are no obstructions around your outside unit.


No Central Air just heating system in the basement that goes through the entire house which has one those Healthy Home it is supposed to help get rid of dust but honestly it doesn't

And there is nothing other then clothes at each side of it as those side things never came with it when I bought it as I bought it used for $100.00 i think about 2 years ago


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

Can anyone explain how the Ryzen 5 1400 is better then the Ryzen 3 2200G ?
https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compa...mQLxw7d4kwejgxvVojf-LrO-WsOXHBNS3NvhZcCDPJClc

This is my current one









Here is my MSInfo32










Graphics Card Icon Inside it









Task Manager


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Simply put....it series 3 vs series 5. Where as series 3 is on the low end and series 5 is mid level and Series 7 is high end and then the king, top dog is series 9.....as it stands now. Each series upgrade adds new features, too many to list...but basically it's a performance gain and usually shown as a percent increase over it's predecessor. The better the percent increase the better the CPU is.....in simple terms.


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Simply put....it series 3 vs series 5. Where as series 3 is on the low end and series 5 is mid level and Series 7 is high end and then the king, top dog is series 9.....as it stands now. Each series upgrade adds new features, too many to list...but basically it's a performance gain and usually shown as a percent increase over it's predecessor. The better the percent increase the better the CPU is.....in simple terms.


Okay Thank you

I decided to spend most of my Income Tax which I had in my Saving's Account and went to get - https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/produc...educer-with-permanent-filter-hfd323c/10405461

The difference between the one I had and this one OMG its way more quiet

I just want to make sure everything is right with how far i put it

Front Picture









Back picture









One other question is it okay to be running it in the same room as a Danby Window Air Conditioner?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

SofiaF,

I've edited your post for language. Even if it's in the form of an acronym, it's still not acceptable. Please be more careful in the future as this is a family friendly site.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

Thats the same one we got.I believe it's a hunneywell. It's also oscillating. I agree,its really quiet.It should be fine in the same room as an air conditioner as long as there is distance between them.Maybe keeping the purifier on the opposite side of the room if possible,or at least 6ft away.


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> SofiaF,
> 
> I've edited your post for language. Even if it's in the form of an acronym, it's still not acceptable. Please be more careful in the future as this is a family friendly site.


Sorry I edited it so it was better 



Snuffleufflegus said:


> Thats the same one we got.I believe it's a hunneywell. It's also oscillating. I agree,its really quiet.It should be fine in the same room as an air conditioner as long as there is distance between them.Maybe keeping the purifier on the opposite side of the room if possible,or at least 6ft away.


Yes this one is a Honeywell, Yeah I have it oscillating I just stopped it for a min to take the back picture

Here is a picture of my room (below) basically I stood where I could get the Air Purifier and Air Conditioner in the same picture

The Purple Blanket is my bed I sleep in the same room so I don't have to move the Air Conditioner and everything else when I go to bed









Rest of the room


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh My....super fancy mode and a lot of bling with it. LOL! Now I'm jealous.....and I just may go get that one. Nice choice.

Yes....you room layout and positioning of the air purifier is just fine. I just finished watching this video on it......


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is my room, mst bedroom with my PC


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

pardon the cable management.........


----------



## SofiaF (Apr 23, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Oh My....super fancy mode and a lot of bling with it. LOL! Now I'm jealous.....and I just may go get that one. Nice choice.
> 
> Yes....you room layout and positioning of the air purifier is just fine. I just finished watching this video on it......


Don't unless you want a mattalic taste in your mouth less then a few hours of it off and mattalic taste like 90% gone


----------

